# Perimenopause codes?



## KimberlySherman (May 6, 2010)

I am looking for advice on how to code "perimenopause". I code for an OB/GYN practice, and the doctors frequently use this term for the symptoms in the pre-menopausal phase, though it does not appear in the ICD-9.


----------



## JulesofColorado (May 7, 2010)

Look at Category 627.


----------

